# Rotten cedar siding.



## Rustedbird (Jan 9, 2007)

Been quite a few years of water running down the side of my chimney shell. (Not going to call anything wood a chimney). One side, looks like the sheathing is all mushy and the cedar siding has had it. 

So, once I tear all this out and do it over, do I backprime the cedar like I intend to? Tyvek?  Also, what idiot would build a house without gutters? I already know the idiot who bought it....me.


----------



## bethany14 (Jan 11, 2007)

I hate gutters.  I hope I never own another house with them.  So, what idiot?  This one.
Now, for your question.  Got a pic?  It sure would be helpful, it's hard to figure what the heck you're talkin about.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Rustedbird:
Tyvek is good, proper flashing is good, and a sheet metal cap over the shell will be a tremendous help. The sheet metal should be in one piece with a hole for the stack-pipe to come through, with the edges of the hole cut 1" smaller than the pipe and expanded up 1/2" all around the pipe. Cross breaking the sheet metal to make the middle stand up for good drainage is good, and the metal should extend 2" down the sides of the shell with folded corners. Here's wishing you the best with your project.
Glenn


----------

